# Bubbles and Credit Giveaway



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

In chat for 1/4 hour starting now 
For whoever comes in a says


Fertility Friends is the Best 

_before _ saying  to ANYONE!!!

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ten Minutes Left!!!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm trying but i don't seem to be able to get in at work.....


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

neither can i


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

boo still cant get in.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

4 mins left!!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

What trouble are you having ?


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

It just won't load from my computer at work..


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

same thing...


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

All who tried will get some bubbles or credits - now back to Work!

All those who managed to get into Chat 

Feehilyfan was first so scooped the top prize of *1000 Credits* 

Second Member ( not Mod in ) was Bib so 500 Bubbles plus 50 for a spot prize

And everyone else 100 bubbles/credits 
WFAM
Scooby
Jo robinson01  + 50 credits for a spot prize


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks Dizzi


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Thank you Dizzi  

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

The impossible I can do, Bubbles take a little Longer 

Thank you all 

~Dizzi~


----------

